# Newbie help with getting clubs



## krazymonkey74 (Mar 19, 2008)

Me and my wife have never golfed. We want to start. What should we do for clubs buy used, set, help?
Thank you


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Check out Ebay. For your first ever set you don't have to get the top of the line everything. Ebay has good deals on new and used clubs. I still buy clubs off ebay.. Me being a leftie it seems a little eaiser to find brand new clubs for a lot less that retail though. I started out on a set of wilson prostaffs and played with wilsons until about 5 years ago.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah, Ebay is good, but I think you'd be better off to buy a used set from a gold store, and have them fitted for you before you leave. Then get some lessons to at least get the basics down.


----------



## Pro_Wanna_Be (Nov 25, 2006)

When I started a few years back I did not want to invest too much money in case I didn't like it or just lost interest. So my advise would be to go a sports shop and get decent starter clubs and grow your set from there. I recently retired my starter set and picked up better irons, a few wedges and new hybrid. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

2 questions, whats a gold store? What all is involved in getting fitted. Did not know one could get fitted for a used set.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

You can also rent a set at the course. You may want to try playing a par 3 course for your first ever. 
Like 300Yards said, a lesson will make you enjoy your first game much more.


----------

